# 75 Gallon wet pet



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

*Which type of wet pet for 75 gallon tank?*​
Trimac310.00%Midas1446.67%Jaguar516.67%Other826.67%


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Well I haven't been around in awhile I lost my oscars when I moved and I've been recently trying my hand at angelfish. In the last month I've lost 8 angelfish so I've pretty much given up on them starting to think my LFS gets a very week strain from his supplier. So I'm thinking of doing another large single fish in my 75 gallon and I'm stuck between a trimac, midas or a jaguar I'm mostly leaning towards the jag but the only ones I can find around here are about 2 inches and I would prefer to have a male is there a way to sex them when they are that small same thing with the midas or the trimac for that matter what traits should I look for to have my best chances to get a male of either type of fish. Oh might as well throw a poll in while I'm at it if you choose other please give me your input.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

only one thats able to fit that tank IS the midas otehrs will eventually outgrow it within a year


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Well the cookie cutter section says otherwise with the jaguar.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

well jags get to be about 16 incehs and to me thats to big for a 75... that only gives him 2 inches to turn around in. trimax gets to be bout the same to. devil max out less then 15 incehs


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Midas or trimac sure...but only just barely. Jags get too big for a 75gal tank. Unfortunately, the cookie cutters aren't always quite right...


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

How big do midas have to be to start being able to distinguish what sex they are can I buy a few of them and grow them up till I can tell and trade them back in or will they all kill each other?


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

round 6 to 8 inches i think


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I voted trimac, everyone does midas, not there's anything wrong with that I have 14 of them LOL


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I'm going to disagree with the others. I think that you could do a Jag in a 75g (though it's not ideal).

If you do though, you'll need to get a known female, or get a small juvenile and feed it lightly. In other words, don't intentionally try to grow a large fish. A fish's max size is determined by genetics, water quality, and amount/type of food offered---especially as a juvenile (when most of the growth occurs).

For a healthy fish you don't want poor water quality, and you can't do anything about genetics...leaving food as the only real thing that you can affect. I used to grow very large wet pet type fish by feeding multiple times a day (one of those with a frozen or live food), adding vitamin supplements, and performing twice weekly water changes of 40-50 percent.

But these days I intentionally feed my fish lightly....they don't grow as large, but are still long-lived and colorful. It's a lot less work than it used to be.

***Note--I'm not advocating stunting the fish's growth, which does compromise it's health.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

I have been thinking about a trimac in a 75g. I wouldn't add anything else. Some other good options for a single wet pet would be grammodes, red tiger motas, freddy, any herichthys, or anything that is around 12'' full grown. 
I have an oscar in a 72g, and it seems too small. I guess it is ok, but I think large fish need lots of swimming room.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll go the ultraconservative route and say other, the reason being I'd only keep a 9"-10" max length fish in an 18" wide tank. So I'd go with a smaller species.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

So how about a black belt or green texas then my understanding is they don't get as large as a midas?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

A blackbelt male will get large, but a texas would be a great choice.


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

i have a black belt in my 75 but hes 3 inches and the other one is 2.5 so there small yet.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

A pefect Midas can get 15 inches but wont likely exceed 12, jag can reach 16" but most likely wont exceed 14" and a trimac probably wont exceed 12 either. Another couple fish that would be nice wet bets would be a buttikoferi or polleni, very interesting tillapia cichlids from africa.


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

How about vieja regani or silver vieja?


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

or a black belt


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Vieja males all get too large for a 75gal tank. Might be able to get away with a female since they stay smaller.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Well I was gonna get a trimac but I took a nice hour long drive to pick one up but it was beat to **** and didn't look like it would make the drive back home. So I ended up getting a midas he's only about 2 inches but he's already got quite the attitude.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

If it's a male, you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## phishes (May 17, 2005)

Gliven said:


> Well I was gonna get a trimac but I took a nice hour long drive to pick one up but it was beat to #%$& and didn't look like it would make the drive back home. So I ended up getting a midas he's only about 2 inches but he's already got quite the attitude.


Still...nice choice :thumb: You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Is it me or are his eye's friggin' huge?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Baby fish always have huge eyes like that.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Oh ok this is the smallest cichlid I've ever owned I was a bit freaked out I actually didn't even notice till I posted the picture.


----------



## FIN01 (Jan 19, 2010)

I picked up a similar sized midas a little over 2 weeks ago, and it is noticeably bigger already. Mine was shy for the first few days, but it realized my presence meant food, so now constantly comes to the glass begging for food.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

A tip for you (for your midas)....in addition to a good staple food like NLS or Hikari pellets, add some type of shrimp to the diet (brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, pieces of krill, pieces of grocery store shrimp). Preferably frozen, but freeze dried is ok too. The shrimp will do 2 things---enhance growth and enhance color. There is a definite difference with orange colored fish when you add shrimp to the diet. Also, those fed a lot of live and/or frozen foods generally grow larger.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the tip oldcatfish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> I voted trimac, everyone does midas, not there's anything wrong with that I have 14 of them LOL


I agree, I voted trimac to


----------

